

Stop intimidating beginners - jmtame
http://blog.bloc.io/theres-no-excuses-to-be-mean

======
mcgraw
Rule of thumb is to surround yourself with positive people who challenge you
respectively. Learn how to ally with these people and ignore the useless
noise.

